# Love of the REO



## Rob Fisher (28/12/14)

A thread for Reonauts to share their love of the REO and add to if there is no other Reoville thread to add to...

In 3 hours time my tribute to the REO Video will be ready. 

​

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ET (28/12/14)

tick tock just over half an hour to go


----------



## Silver (28/12/14)

A true classic in so many ways

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## TylerD (28/12/14)

The perfect companion to everything!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## free3dom (28/12/14)

TylerD said:


> The perfect companion to everything!
> View attachment 18411



My... what big beer you have

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/14)

My tribute to the REO!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/12/14)

Best device I've bought, a real workhorse.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (28/12/14)

@Rob Fisher - that is epic! Well done sir!
Its so well done - and just with photos - amazing

I love it
So alive and dynamic. 
On the fishing boat, in the restaurants, at the vape den, even Baby Choo
All the devices 
Wow, it captures so much

PS - Love the horizontal blue menthol ice vapour cloud at the end

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (28/12/14)

Fast becoming the love of my life.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (28/12/14)

My first 2 Reos. Transformed vaping for me.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## hands (28/12/14)

Nice tribute video Rob
liked and subscribed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------

